# ThermoPro TP19 Review



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2019)

For full disclosure this product was provided for free by ThermoPro for us to review.  Also they are a sponsor of www.smokingmeatforums.com.


*Review of ThermoPro TP19 Instant Read Thermometer*







Upon receiving this unit I promptly unboxed it like a kid on Christmas morning. Its packaging was minimal but had all the items I needed.


Now like most kids on Christmas morning I instantly started to use it. We don’t need no stinking instructions.


My initial impression is that for $25 bucks this is a nice looking unit with some cool bells and whistles. It felt beefier than some of the lesser expensive ones I have used but not as beefy as some of the higher end units. The shape of it was better than some of the ones I have used but could be a little better IMO.


Next went to the kitchen and got my control unit to test it against for accuracy. At room temperature the ThermoPro and the control unit were within .4° of each other. So next came the boiling test. Now at my altitude the boil temperature is 203.7°. My control unit was spot on. The TP19 was 204.1°. Now the unit is advertised at +or- .9°. So it is well within that range.


Now for the response time. It is advertised at 2-3 seconds. I found it to be quick but found for me it was more of 3-5 seconds. Still blazing fast but not as fast as I had hoped. Now I changed batteries to make sure if wasn’t a drained battery issue.


*Initial impression*

·        Nice and Compact. Simple packaging and instructions.

*What was included?*

·       1x Thermometer

·       1x AAA Battery

·       1x Manual

*Battery*

·       1 – AAA Battery


*Advertised Features*

·       Thermocouple Sensor

·       Waterproof - Do not Submerge

·       Auto-Rotating Display

·       Motion Sensing Sleep and Wake Mode

·       Lock Function

·       Calibration Function

·       Large Luminous Display

·       Food Grade Stainless Steel Probe

·       Magnetic Back

·       Kitchen Hook

·       Antimicrobial Coating

·       Meat Temperature Chart

·       Fahrenheit/Celsius Selector

·       Response Time – 2-3seconds

·       Accuracy +/- .9° (from 32°-212°)

*Accuracy*

·       +.4°f degrees at boiling

*Temp Range*

·        TP19: -58° – 572°



*Pro’s *

·        Easy to use

·        Price Point at $25

·        Bright Display

·        Magnetic back

·        Extended 3yr warranty when you register it online.

*Con’s*

·        Response time

·        Rotating screen

·        Feel of the unit

·        Accuracy

*Overall*



I do like this unit as it is one of the better ones on the market IMO. I want to take a second to expand on the con’s section. The reason I put response time is because I do a lot of bigger cooks where I am cooking 30-300lbs of meats at a time. With this much volume having a slower response time is not a good thing. Now if I am at home cooking for the family of a small bbq gathering it’s no big deal. Now on the rotating screen. It does rotate and is quick but only rotates 180°. This isn’t bad but there are times when it would be nice to have a 90° rotation. Is this a deal breaker? NO! Next is the feel of the unit. It isn’t bad but just not beefy. I know you’re not supposed to move meat around of pick it up with the probe but we all have done it and I do not know how this one will hold up long term based on the feel. Lastly is the accuracy. You’re probably really confused at this one because it was within .4° at boiling. Well the reason I put it at a con is that the accuracy is listed at = or - .9° between 32° and 212°. Most of the higher end units have the accuracy up to 392° or higher. It’s hard to calibrate a temp above boiling so it is a concern that the range is only accurate to boiling. Now that being said will I be concerned if its 2 or 3° at 300°? Probably not because we cook our food to 205ish max. But I like to use my thermometer to check fryer oil temperatures and have used it to test griddle surface temperatures. 

None of the cons are deal breakers at all but I wanted to be fair in this review.

All in all it’s a good unit at a good price point with a lot of features. I hope this review gave you some good insight to this unit. Please feel free to reach out to me with additional questions that I may not have answered.

You can purchase it here https://amzn.to/2HvEIqB and right now there is an additional 5% off coupon.

All said and done I would give this unit an 8 out of 10 rating or 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the review . I like mine ,,, But ,,, the response time on mine is slow . 
I made a count of 11 the other day before it stopped climbing . Maybe I need to try a battery .


----------



## dr k (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the review. With red numbers on a black background I bet it is good in the dark.


----------



## dr k (Aug 27, 2019)

Just ordered one to add to the collection.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2019)

I agree with your review. The rotating screen would be better if it went 90 degrees as well. But not a deal breaker for me either. The response time for mine is right around 4 seconds. Which I have no problem with as well.


----------



## dr k (Aug 27, 2019)

I used the 5% check box but forgot about the pinned post about the 10% smfdeals code instead. This promo code for 15% off maybe available.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-tp19-1-4-of-the-price-of-a-thermopen.289159/


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2019)

dr k said:


> I used the 5% check box but forgot about the pinned post about the 10% smfdeals code instead. This promo code for 15% off maybe available.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-tp19-1-4-of-the-price-of-a-thermopen.289159/



Sorry I didn't mention this but I did check that discount code and it no longer works.


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I agree with your review. The rotating screen would be better if it went 90 degrees as well. But not a deal breaker for me either. The response time for mine is right around 4 seconds. Which I have no problem with as well.


I really like this Thermopro TP19 (85 grams, $23.73) compared to the black Inkbird HETf001(62 grams, $9.62) that was just given away. The TP19 has more features and the touch to wake up is great so I don't have to close it constantly. I won the Maverick Chefs PT100 from Todd at Amazen Products and it is great (114 grams, $49.99.) It has large illuminated numbers like the TP19 for in the dark. The smaller Thermowand or Javelin (now) I got years ago (50 grams, $25.00, lifetime guarantee) is great. I'd have to rank them by display features because they are all accurate but the TP19 and Thermowand/Javelin are the fastest.


----------

